# How Old Are You? (Shiny New Ver!)



## Chris (Sep 4, 2017)

With the previous thread outdated it's time to once again start afresh! This time I've added a couple new brackets as there have been previous complaints that we start ranking in 10yrs after age 24!

Maybe I'll start remaking this thread annually from now on, instead of every 2yrs. Not sure how that pattern began haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2017)

25, turning 26 in late December c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2017)

I just turned 18 on June 11. I'm a legal adult but I still like to spend my free time playing children's videogames


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 4, 2017)

Turned 24 in July. I both feel old, and like a baby...


----------



## carp (Sep 4, 2017)

i'm sixteen - 17 in two days! (-:


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh cool, I was wondering when the new one was coming out


----------



## candxur (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm 20 c:


----------



## Vonny (Sep 4, 2017)

Just turned 28. I'm glad to see I'm not the only granny here


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm 27!!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm 24, but since it's not much longer until I'm 25 (like 5 months from now), I voted "25-29".


----------



## cornimer (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm still in the same age bracket as I was in the last two polls  in November I'll finally move up!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 4, 2017)

New bracket since the old thread. Turned 17 in July.


----------



## sej (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm 14.


----------



## Crim (Sep 4, 2017)

no choice im only 10 please help i dont know what to pick


----------



## seliph (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh new thread

I guess I can't truly be forever 21


----------



## wizard (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm 13.


----------



## Flare (Sep 5, 2017)

Currently I'm 16 years old.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 5, 2017)

Crim said:


> no choice im only 10 please help i dont know what to pick



R.I.P.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 5, 2017)

What if people are younger than 13? I know I've been on here when I was twelve.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Sep 5, 2017)

i'm 13, turning 14 on january the 21st! not that long to go, annoying how christmas is 1 month before


----------



## kelpy (Sep 5, 2017)

Barbara said:


> What if people are younger than 13? I know I've been on here when I was twelve.



generally websites/forums have a "no people under 13!!!" thing so thats why 
but im like exhausted so feel free to stomp on me if im wrong 

im 13


----------



## Zane (Sep 5, 2017)

25 this month whoo


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm currently 28 years old, early next year will be my final year being 20-something.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Barbara said:


> What if people are younger than 13? I know I've been on here when I was twelve.



You are still allowed, you just can't put photos of yourself, and there might be Brewster/Basement stuff not suited that good for youngsters.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 6, 2017)

I am 18 bretheren. I wanna stop aging now


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm 18, 19 in November.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 7, 2017)

I am 17 tomorrow!


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm 19!


----------



## unravel (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm 54 fite me


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 7, 2017)

im 17, my birthday is in april


----------



## Miii (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm 23.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 7, 2017)

Or maybe you could just reset the poll or something instead of making new threads?


----------



## Soigne (Sep 7, 2017)

i'm 18, but i turn 19 in a few short weeks so i'm going to go ahead and vote in that bracket!


----------



## Elijo (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm 17 and turning 18 next May


----------



## pizzapie44 (Sep 7, 2017)

hi im 4


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm 26. But I'd technically be part of the under 21 category because I'm always carded.


----------



## vel (Sep 8, 2017)

so close to being able to be a mod, but so far away


----------



## Squidward (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm 19, will be turning 20 in February


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm 20 turning 21 in January! xD


----------



## Weiland (Sep 13, 2017)

Turned 18 in March this year.


----------



## Sig (Sep 17, 2017)

i first voted here when i was 11 damn


----------



## Trundle (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm 19 even though I feel a lot younger


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm 24. I feel weird. I'm getting older :\


----------



## peniny (Sep 20, 2017)

i'm finally 21! 

yayyy adulthood hahah.


----------



## KnoxUK (Sep 20, 2017)

20, 21 in November Woo.


----------



## Pearls (Sep 24, 2017)

I turned 16 in june


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2017)

I turned 29 this past August.


----------



## Chick (Sep 25, 2017)

I turned 21 this February. 
I seriously wish that my birthday was later on in the year.

(I’m actually too young for my job rn, but who cares?)


----------



## Ackee (Sep 25, 2017)

18!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 25, 2017)

When your a sad little 14 year old boy ;-;


----------



## Balverine (Sep 25, 2017)

Uuuuh I ticked 19-21 even tho I'll be 22 later this year
I am old cri


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 26, 2017)

19 here, soon to be out of my teens... ;-;


----------



## WitchOfMiracles (Sep 27, 2017)

Turning 25 in a couple months but I selected 24 just for accuracy. Although people tell me I look like I'm under 18 still.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 27, 2017)

I am 23 years old, born on June 17th.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm 22. Goodbye, youth, hello saggy skin


----------



## Araie (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm 13 right now, but I still remember when I joined when I was 11 :'D


----------



## Octaviian (Sep 30, 2017)

I turned 26 this year.
I remember when I was younger and thought being in my 20's sounded so old... WOW was I wrong.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 1, 2017)

13. Yet I feel like I sound mature and whatnot.

Shouldn't there be a 12 minus option?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 1, 2017)

oh, i love the variety of ages on here! i'm 16 - seventeen in like six months. i'm surprised majority of the users are in my age group!


----------



## superlapin (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm 18 but I will turn 19 in January.


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 4, 2017)

18, my friend!


----------



## Aderyn (Oct 4, 2017)

14 soon to be 15, feeling like a foetus


----------



## Aali (Oct 4, 2017)

18 going on 19.


----------



## Forests (Oct 5, 2017)

21.


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 6, 2017)

27, a lot closer to 28 than I realized lmao, where did the year go


----------



## graceroxx (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm 16, 17 in a few months.


----------



## WordKnight (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm 18 and I spend my free time on the couch playing ACNL. This is why my parents think they did something wrong... ;-;. Oh well...


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 9, 2017)

15 but i just put 16 bc its my bday the 29th


----------



## mayoraya (Oct 10, 2017)

I'll be 24 in December! Feel's weird, I still feel like I'm 16!


----------



## boring (Oct 11, 2017)

how tragic my birthday isnt until jan ):


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm 20 years old. Ahhh! >o<


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 15, 2017)

It could be worse, you could be turning 21 next month like me


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 17, 2017)

i'm currently in middle school! 
idk why but I lowkey feel a bit uncomfortable saying my actual age even though i'm not like, 11, or something ridiculous so that's all i'm going to say


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2017)

17, turning 18 in April (where'd my childhood go ahhhh)


----------



## ackawai (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm only 13....sigh...
I'm mature though.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 20, 2017)

Heh. Being 14, time flies by for me.
Which, actually, is really bad.
Need to find something to do in my spare time besides watching yt, looking on the forums, or just plain sleeping...
Otherwise, I?d probably sound like a 20 year old if I didn?t have all of these emoticons and ?lol?s?"


----------



## i love to sin (Oct 22, 2017)

18


----------



## DoktorGilda (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm 23!


----------



## Dashonthecob (Oct 27, 2017)

i'm 17 almost 18. i feel old :^/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

Dashonthecob said:


> i'm 17 almost 18. i feel old :^/



Same. :/


----------



## happyhailey (Oct 29, 2017)

19 c:


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 1, 2017)

I'll be 32 in less than a month.
3 weeks, 5 days specifically.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm turning 20 in 3 days!


----------



## earthquake (Nov 4, 2017)

just turned 17  - whoa. ive been playing acnl since i was 13. time flies :O

- - - Post Merge - - -



abbydoll said:


> I'm turning 20 in 3 days!



aw happy early birthday!!!


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2017)

earthquake said:


> just turned 17  - whoa. ive been playing acnl since i was 13. time flies :O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! ♥


----------



## petaI (Nov 8, 2017)

15, can't wait until i turn 18.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 8, 2017)

23.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 8, 2017)

Ah, the lovely age of icannotlegallydriveyet


----------



## Javocado (Nov 9, 2017)

I turned a shiny new 22 about a month ago!


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm 20.


----------



## chamsae (Nov 10, 2017)

20, im turining 21 in less than 2 months &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 12, 2017)

turned 18 in june, i don't know how to feel but i definitely don't feel like an adult still lol


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Nov 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just turned 18 on June 11. I'm a legal adult but I still like to spend my free time playing children's videogames



"legal adult"

_S N O R T_


----------



## Tessie (Nov 13, 2017)

twenty fiiiiiiiive
and still living with mom & dad and never paid a bill yet. &#55357;&#56885; honestly never wanna move out lol


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

LaylaTheMayor said:


> "legal adult"
> 
> _S N O R T_



I don't get it hsnsn

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaylaTheMayor said:


> "legal adult"
> 
> _S N O R T_



I don't get it hsnsn


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 18, 2017)

32 in a week

I just realized I already posted in this thread.


----------



## chamsae (Nov 18, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I don't get it hsnsn


theyre probably from the us hence the "snort" lol... i feel bad for them, imagine waiting till 21 to be able to legally buy alcohol lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Senketsu said:


> 15, can't wait until i turn 18.



adulthood is hell, i used to look forward to being 18 and older too but now im like!!!! i wanna be 14 again!!1 >:-( enjoy being a kid as much as you can huygtfrd


----------



## Joy (Nov 18, 2017)

22 :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 22, 2017)

damn im getting old fml


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 22, 2017)

23 ʕ￫ᴥ￩ʔ


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

21 in January.


----------



## Tickles (Nov 22, 2017)

18!


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 22, 2017)

22


----------



## Aleigh (Nov 23, 2017)

almost 17. whoo


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 28, 2017)

14 years young, but can't wait to be 77 and in retirement


----------



## windloft (Dec 1, 2017)

eighteen, but i'm gonna be nineteen in two months.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2017)

29. Approaching the big 30 next year


----------



## KPOP (Dec 3, 2017)

i am 25 and too old for high school drama that happens online all the damn time


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 4, 2017)

20, turning 21 in April c: Though I?m a parent and I don?t do
the whole alcohol thing.. my friends are 24+ and they are really 
trying to get me to drink on my 21st (after I delivered of course) but
I?m not too into the idea.. Plus they are married mothers as well. So yeah..​​


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 7, 2017)

I just turned 21 recently


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 12, 2017)

i feel so young.


----------



## MBaku (Dec 12, 2017)

21 :')


----------



## Elov (Dec 13, 2017)

Turning 21 in February.


----------



## Diancie (Dec 16, 2017)

Turned 17 today!


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm a little baby


----------



## cookiefan94 (Dec 17, 2017)

I am 22, turning 23 in eleven days.  Somedays, I still feel like I am 16 haha.


----------



## Nooblord (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow, I?ll be 30 in 5 years. Where does the time go?


----------



## MayorTian (Dec 24, 2017)

18 - I feel so old


----------



## skylark (Dec 31, 2017)

I?m fourteen, but my birthday?s on valentines day


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm 17, almost 18. I'll be 18 on Groundhog Day.


----------



## Envy (Dec 31, 2017)

Just barely in the 25-29 bracket. I still have almost exactly one year until I'm 30, though.


----------



## Lilacs (Dec 31, 2017)

16 turning 17 this year


----------



## broke (Jan 1, 2018)

21


----------



## Marte (Jan 2, 2018)

21


----------



## John Wick (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm not old. 

.... just because I had to dodge pterodactyls on my way to school, doesn't make me old.


----------



## giorno (Jan 2, 2018)

19! glad to see we've got older people here, animal crossing aint just for babies!


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 4, 2018)

20, 21 in October


----------



## honeymoo (Jan 5, 2018)

Just turned eighteen a couple months agoooo.


----------



## goldeneye2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Ayy 17 life


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 8, 2018)

I must be the baby here xD Turning 15 in May ;-;


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2018)

I turned 17 in August.


----------



## Rhapsody (Jan 22, 2018)

23, turning 24 in May~
wow i feel old lol


----------



## Ditz (Jan 30, 2018)

18


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 30, 2018)

I'll be 23 in August.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 30, 2018)

24 turning 25 soonish sigh


----------



## pidge (Jan 30, 2018)

I recently hit that one five oof


----------



## Minto (Jan 30, 2018)

18, but I feel like I'm 81


----------



## LuxxyLuxx (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm 29 - I feel old  - I don't look old though lol


----------



## Elov (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm 21 now.


----------



## betta (Mar 12, 2018)

21, soon will be 22 in April


----------



## lars708 (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm turning 18 in September :0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 13, 2018)

Turning 18 in exactly a month.  Wow, I'm old...


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2018)

Wew, been a while since I've posted on the forums, but might as well update here.  I'll be 21 on May 5th


----------



## robbyfine77 (Mar 22, 2018)

27 years old


----------



## milkyi (Mar 24, 2018)

15, turning 16 in october lol


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*Q:* How old are you?

*A:* I actually just turned 14 on April 12th! High-five to any birthday twins!


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 19, 2018)

Without mentioning my actual age, I realize next birthday I will be in a different age bracket.


----------



## partangel (Apr 22, 2018)

Aw man, 16 feels like a life time already but being the 2nd youngest choice is honestly so calming in a certain sense. i mean oof!


----------



## allainah (Apr 22, 2018)

i turned 21 last march,
I've seen some users who are actually younger  than 13, it's weird seeing 11 year olds and 21 year olds using the same site and playing the same game? haha but i mean for me i played animal crossing GameCube growing up, so i will forever be a fan of animal crossing. catch me on here at 40 y/o


----------



## lizziety (Apr 22, 2018)

20 years old! Turns out I'm not that much older than most people here... refreshing


----------



## geetry (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm 18. I look like I'm 13/14 tho. My best friend is 15 and I'm 18, most people think I'm the 15 yr old and he's 18.


----------



## eggo (Apr 22, 2018)

18 in five days!


----------



## IcywolfosKelsos (Apr 25, 2018)

Currently 26!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2018)

Only a day and one week now until I'm 21.... Oh boy how time flies D:


----------



## deuces (Apr 29, 2018)

15!! i tend to act a little older cause of a bad childhood, so most of my friends are in their 20s aah


----------



## Apriiil (May 4, 2018)

I'm 25, but will be 26 in August! ACNL will always be a part of my life no matter my age


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2018)

21 now!  Not that it matters, I don't plan on drinking alcohol or getting married in my life.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 10, 2018)

big 13


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 10, 2018)

16 going on 17!!


----------



## ForgottenT (May 10, 2018)

22.


----------



## Cress (May 11, 2018)

I can finally move up another tier yay


----------



## ForgottenT (May 11, 2018)

Cress said:


> I can finally move up another tier yay



Cress luminary of the stars!
I love Danganronpa too haha.


----------



## Araie (May 12, 2018)

I turned 14 a couple of months ago. Kind of weird, considering when I joined I didn’t even fit into a tier.


----------



## Mareets (May 13, 2018)

22 and I don't even know how that happened I still feel like I'm a teenager at times


----------



## vvindows98 (May 16, 2018)

i'm 18, 19 on august 24th


----------



## deerprongs (May 16, 2018)

I just recently turned 20! back on April the 7th


----------



## petaI (Jun 3, 2018)

just turned 16 last month. time flies.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 4, 2018)

I?ve been an adult for a year and a month even though mentally I?m like 12 lol


----------



## pippin (Jun 4, 2018)

22.. god i am so old... zzzz
my life is half over already


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I am twenty years old.


----------



## tumut (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm 19.


----------



## cheddar biscuits (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm 14, 15 next April


----------



## Enny156 (Jun 16, 2018)

I'll be 25 in december but I don't really feel my age haha. I still remember graduation from high school like it was yesterday.. it's been 6 years now T__T


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 18, 2018)

turned 21 this month


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 27, 2018)

I’m 20 years old!


----------



## Friezu (Jun 27, 2018)

I am 22


----------



## Bosmer (Jun 27, 2018)

23, 24 next month


----------



## nanpan (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm in my prime folks, 23.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 4, 2018)

Lovely to see quite a decent amount of People around my Age  I am 24!


----------



## duckykate (Jul 4, 2018)

im 9


----------



## TopherBirb (Jul 6, 2018)

32!


----------



## deuces (Jul 7, 2018)

16 bb


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 10, 2018)

29. (Have I posted here before? I don't remember.)


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 12, 2018)

Wait who is 51+


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

PyroMike said:


> Wait who is 51+



Jake xDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I did this like right around when I turned 18 but I'm 19 now


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 12, 2018)

21, nice to see a lotta peeps in my age range! : P


----------



## SkyeHigh420 (Jul 13, 2018)

My birthday is earthday and I'm 22 years old <3


----------



## kellyleroc (Jul 14, 2018)

Wow I feel old around here, 36


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2018)

PyroMike said:


> Wait who is 51+



Me


----------



## Quill (Jul 18, 2018)

Aww, there's more of us oldies here than I thought!


----------



## Berrymia (Jul 18, 2018)

I turned 27 this year!
See, this is why AC is awesome: people of all ages and backgrounds play it! I think that?s amazing. And I?ll stick to Nintendo till the end


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Jul 20, 2018)

I just turned 19 on the 2nd of April


----------



## Romaki (Jul 25, 2018)

Just turned 22 today, not sure if I'm happy about reaching a new bracket.


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 26, 2018)

Well I turned 24 today, so still in the same bracket until next year.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)

23!


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 26, 2018)

27 right now.


----------



## xTurnip (Jul 30, 2018)

23 for now!


----------



## Dormire (Aug 1, 2018)

23


----------



## AshLittleDongle (Aug 6, 2018)

hello people from the other side of this message i was voting and saw most of the people are 16-18 i thought this was a place for 13-15 aged people but i guess not im not being rude or anything but i was just curious by the was im 13 and this is a nice website to talk to people and make new friends on the internet instead of playing games and getting yelled at so have a good day or night and hope u find new friends


----------



## Justaharpy (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm 15 though I joined this site when I was 13


----------



## MayorLucie (Aug 29, 2018)

I turned 17 this month! Feels good.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 3, 2018)

Turning 24 soon.


----------



## Hellfish (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm turning 24 on the 19th of September ^-^


----------



## smexsmov (Sep 3, 2018)

turning 18 in october! ☆


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 3, 2018)

I turned 21 last month!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm too young that my age isn't even an option...


----------



## vixenk99 (Sep 6, 2018)

A lot of young ones here, which is awesome.  I'm 46, going on 30


----------



## kelpy (Sep 8, 2018)

I turned 14 in April, time is slinking by slowly


----------



## reririx (Sep 9, 2018)

Turned 25 last month


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm 3, my dadde let me computer bababababababababab


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 17, 2018)

17 ;D


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

im_the_rhino said:


> I'm too young that my age isn't even an option...



Ikr lol


----------



## Jeongguk (Sep 18, 2018)

13???!!! Babies!!!!!! <3


----------



## Chouchou (Sep 19, 2018)

22 holy moly I'm getting old.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 20, 2018)

13!

its finally time im legal age of this forum haha


----------



## pinkfawn (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm currently 24 and I will be 25 in February!


----------



## Soigne (Sep 26, 2018)

i turned twenty today


----------



## Aurynn (Sep 26, 2018)

I am 25.


----------



## SwamPPL (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm 14.


----------



## Tessie (Sep 29, 2018)

i just turned 26, im now considered 'late-20s' and the reality of being 30 is becoming more and more real.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 30, 2018)

22, sadly.


----------



## Paige N. (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm 22!


----------



## partangel (Oct 2, 2018)

last time i posted in this thread i was 16... guess what guys NOW im 17.. HELLO


----------



## Hai (Oct 5, 2018)

21 ^^
I think last time I posted here I was 18 or so


----------



## krystillin (Oct 10, 2018)

Ill be 24 in March. My bf is turning 28 in may But he hates AC its pretty funny


----------



## sofieceliza (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm 24!


----------



## Senni (Oct 13, 2018)

Ayyo 21 here! I'm in the majority in terms of age bracket! Hehe.


----------



## spunkystella (Oct 13, 2018)

15, turning 16 in 11 months ;-;


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 13, 2018)

25. My sister told me last week that I have a wrinkle line by the bridge of my nose and left eyebrow.


----------



## goro (Oct 22, 2018)

15, not turning 16 for quite a while. i'm a baby


----------



## Reckoner (Oct 25, 2018)

14 years, 4 months and 28 days, it seems.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm glad that there are the most people in the 16-21 bracket, I always feel weird about my age cause alot of players I meet are 14 or lower X_X I end up feeling old amongst them even thou I'm not.


----------



## Korichi (Oct 28, 2018)

20;;.. oh dear goodness I?m so glad the majority is 16-21.. I thought I was old;;;


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 28, 2018)

^Relate


----------



## Peattrithebirb (Oct 30, 2018)

28. I?m old...


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Nov 19, 2018)

20 here with a birthday in July. Also glad a lot of people here are 16 and up so we don't feel so old. 
Also 28 is not old so don't feel bad.


----------



## steele (Nov 21, 2018)

That moment you hesitate between the choices haha. I forgot I was 23 for a moment almost 24!  
I'm glad that there are so many players that grew up on the game!


----------



## LeeJohn2313 (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm 14, but I would say more mature than other kids my age


----------



## 22lexi (Dec 9, 2018)

17 in 2 months  Also, are there really people older than 40? That's really cool.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 9, 2018)

Peattrithebirb said:


> 28. I’m old...



You are definitely not old. LOL

I just recently turned 39. Now that's old.


----------



## Primeval (Dec 11, 2018)

23


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2018)

I feel seeing all these people in their 20s or later when I'm only 18:


----------



## KnoxUK (Dec 12, 2018)

22 I'm now in the magenta bracket.  At-least the colour is nice.


----------



## titanium sparrow (Dec 15, 2018)

Old granny clocking in here. I'm 30.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 18, 2018)

I’ll be 22 Sunday


----------



## Ditz (Dec 18, 2018)

im 19!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2018)

In 8 weeks from now, I’ll be 26. It may be a long time, but my birthday is sorta close to Christmas, but up to a certain extent (hint: it’s 50 days after Christmas).


----------



## wumblebee (Dec 22, 2018)

I am 18 and awkward still growing up!


----------



## graceroxx (Dec 22, 2018)

i'm gonna be 18 in less than two weeks and i'm still having trouble believing it.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2018)

25 years old~


----------



## Dim (Dec 22, 2018)

22 years old


----------



## LaFra (Dec 22, 2018)

26 ?-?


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 23, 2018)

I’m 22 today!


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2018)

i think i posted here when i was 13 but i’m 14 turning 15 in april


----------



## nanpan (Dec 31, 2018)

23


----------



## 22lexi (Dec 31, 2018)

16, turning 17 in February


----------



## carackobama (Jan 1, 2019)

23 as of December! :3


----------

